# What is it about your "heart dog"



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What is it about your "heart dog" that makes he/she your fave?
I will start.  I have to admit I am feeling pretty strongly that Finnegan is going to be my heart dog. I feel guilty saying that but it is what it is. 
The thing that makes me feel the closest to him is how is is such a mommies boy. He is extremely attached to me and just relaxes in my arms and doesn't try to get down. He is the only dog i've been able to have in my bed at night, as he loves it you can tell and just completely relaxes and snuggles up against me and goes right to sleep. He doesn't even act like he wants up until i get him up in the mornings. And well his little face melts my heart. :love2:


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Ein just is my little girl. She loves to sleep next to me and will crawl over my husband to curl up against me. She love him too, just loves me more  She sleeps on the bed with us only because she creeps up to us in the middle of the night from her spot on Jade's big dog bed and is just too adorable to say no to when we're that tired. Last night she crawled up with us and I didn't know she had curled up against my neck until I was woken up by her eye lashes fluttering against my neck as she dreamed <3 

She follows me every where and is ALWAYS in my business! She needs to be a part of everything I do. She likes to help me turn magazine and book pages. That and there is just something about a tiny little fuzzy creature who trusts you enough to fall asleep on you, trusting that you are safe and will keep them safe from harm while they sleep. Those sleepy little green eyes just melt my heart. I love Jade, she is the most wonderful big dog of my life and she is good for hugs and cuddles, but this little creature just stole my heart.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion waits for me to take him to bed every night. He cuddles up next to me under the blankets or by my legs. He always wants to lay in my lap if I am watching TV or on the computer.Also, he makes me very proud in agility class because he went from being very fearful to one of the best in the class.

I had a hard winter this year after my mom moved to another state. I was also transitioning into college and losing some friends, so it was a difficult time for me. Lion kept me company through the time I was alone.


----------



## vernahll3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes. Chihuahuas can be wonderful companions. My aunt who lives alone is so grateful she has her adorable, loving pet for company.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww everyones points about their heart dog are gorgeous. Well to be fair i couldnt resist Finns face either! as well as the other 2

I think what made my heart dog was that she was always there, don't get me wrong my others are always in my business, but theres always one you just dont mind too much getting up in your face . She slept on my pillow everynight for nearly 3 years, she'd snuggle up in my arms in the middle of the night or right into my chest under the duvet :love7: i rolled over many times in the night and either one of us might have fell out lol

She was the first & only dog to ever ride in my car, on the front seat just where she should be, no belts, harnesses needed. Never needed a lead when we were out, she just stayed right with me. She loved to be cuddled throughout the day and didnt mind strangers.
The way she greeted me every day was like i'd been gone for weeks! even if it was only a couple of hours. But also how good she was at meeting new people, she'd give anyone a cuddle if they gave her their attention!

I just loved her more than most things  but even her little irritating points like her selective hearing, i wouldn't have changed her one bit!

You're all so lucky! I dont know if ill ever get another dog like her, butive got memories which suit me mean time


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

I've mentioned before how Hopie has been my companion, my little sweetheart as we continue living in South Korea. She has totally stolen my heart. The terrible rains here have caused our home to leak, but somehow I feel so cozy and not lonely when Hopie curls up under the blanket with me. When I take a nap, if she's not sleepy, she sits by my side and "guards" me and when I'm drinking coffee I have to watch where I put the cup because she will try to "bury" it for me and keep it safe. I love my little girl. Thanks for sharing your stories, everyone! <3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is a special girl for me...she adores me and I her...she is always happiest when she and I are alone.....she loves to cuddle as close as she can to me and then sleeps like a baby...sometimes I take her for a car ride, she lays on the seat and watches me and her face is so serene...
Izzy holds a very special place in my heart...For most people she is not the prettiest girl in the world but when I look at her I don't see her malformed eye, her crooked jaw or her bowlegs...I see a beautiful, gentle girl who likes nothing better then to just give you a kiss...she never lets anything stop her...she runs like the wind...is very adventurous ( sometimes too much ! ) And when she turns her head and gives you one of her loving glances, my heart just melts..
Zari is my little clown...she can always make me smile....
so I guess all three, in their own way, are my special " heart " dog


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro is my heart dog - half Chi / half Cairn terrier. Interestingly enough, I don't think anyone else in the world would ever say that about him. 

From the first time I laid eyes on him in his cage at the shelter, I knew there was a very special connection there. His cage was apart from the rest, and he was the only dog that didn't start barking when I walked into the room. He just followed me around the room with those big brown eyes, wagging his tail. 

He was considered 'unadoptable' due to severe fear aggression - he had been abused, and was scheduled to be put down in 3 days. The manager of the animal shelter was very hesitant to even leave me in a room with him alone, but once she saw his reaction to me, she changed her mind. 

I love him for showing me who he really is, and for being the best little furry companion he could possibly be. I love that he trusts me so completely. We needed each other, and we found each other - just in time!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

good thread Cheryl 

My heart dog is Tabitha. The first time I touched her coat, it was like touching a little
bit of Heaven. I am allergic to cats, or I would have several! Tabitha is very catlike. 
She really is a Garfield! LOL! I love her bossiness, her bitchiness, her "Tabitude". I love how
she melts into my arms when I hold her. She is the Queen of the house as the
other dogs well know. People are instinctively drawn to her and she loves them all.
I often call her "the Ambassador Chi"--once people meet her, they want a Chi of their own


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is my Billy. So much personallity in such a small package. He's such a clown, always ready to play. All the other dogs just love him, too. None of the other dogs have ever had a problem with him, he's the go to guy to play with or curl up next to. He doesn't give face kisses but maybe once in two-three months, so when he does steal a quick kiss, it means much more. He does love to clean my arm, hands, feet, or any other exposed skin. He is so insistant, scratching at my leg, to come up on my lap several times a day, then doesn't know what to do once he's up and wants down again. He gets a little jealous if I pet another dog while he's on my lap, gives a little grrr under his breath. Sometimes he will grr and grab a piece of skin and tug on it and the other dog just totally ignores him. He's not very ferocous or scary, I guess. I love it that he figured out how to get onto the top floor of the cat condo. That's his own little lookout. I just love him to death.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua is mine... I'm madly obsessed with her, all my friends/family will tell you that. But I can't help it. I love the way she always wants to be resting on me. How when she wants to cuddle she comes up to my face and nudges me until I left the blanket for her to cuddle against my stomach. How if we're up really late she'll deliberately place herself right near my face and lay down with this huge sigh as if to say 'mommy, pleeeeease lets go to bed, i'm sooo sleepy!' I love how whenever I bring her to my friends' houses she walks around with this huuuge grin, ears pulled back, tail never stops wagging as she bounces about licking everyones toes and being SO happy to get cuddles from anyone who'll give her just a lil bit of attention. i love how every morning I'm woken up to her laying on my chest, tail going crazy and giving me kisses acting as if its been AGES since we've seen eachother, even though she spent the night right by my side. I LOVE LOVE LOVE how she's got this weirdo attachment to a tiny Snuggle bear, that she just MUST shove in your face and prance around proudly with any time someone comes to visit. I even love that super pissed off look she gives me whenever I put a harness on her because she HATES wearing anything; and will REFUSE to move, until I pick her up and CARRY her outside on a leash where it's like a switch turns and suddenly she's the most happiest excited thing in the world because she gets to go somewhere. I love how she makes me feel, how nothing in the world matters when I'm with her, and it's no wonder I spend so much time with her. I love, though it's terribly twisted, her so much I cannot imagine even going on a day with my own life once she's crossed the rainbow bridge. I'm her world. And she is mine. <3


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy is my first and only dog, so I cannot compare her to anything else, but I must say I am totally and utterly in love with that little girl. 
Daisy May has been the most longed for pup you could imagine. I must have started asking for a dog when I was about 4, and due to renting a house, and mum not liking dogs, I was never allowed one. Then in February I was told I could have a chihuahua, and I was over the moon! I looked for ages, and was starting to think I'd never find my pup, but then I stumbled upon my beautiful baby girl. I now can't imagine life without her. <3
She is so beautiful, I love her colour (she started off cream, but had now turned a lovely cream and ginger colour), and the cute facial expressions (especially that wide smile when she's running like a madman!).
I love the way she gets so excited when anyone walks through the door, and the little dance on her back legs she does when I come in. 
I love the way she paws at my legs so much it tickles me and I'm in fits of laughter.
Those 'broken ears' she gets when she's tired is the cutest, and kissing that warm forehead makes me so happy. 
I love the fact that the first command we were able to teach her was 'kisses', and the way that she makes herself have tears in her eyes when there's something she wants. 
She makes me so proud when meeting new people, she greets them with an excited waggling tail and lets them cuddle her. 
I love that little face when she's asleep, so relaxed and innocent. And the way she sighs before going back to sleep if someone disturbs her. 
The way she rubs her eyes is the cutest, and so is the way that she brings her rawhide bone to me to hold while she chews at it. 
I even love the fact that I want to cry sometimes over how happy she's made me and how much I love her. She really is my little angel, and I wouldn't change her for the world, because she IS my world <3<3<3


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric and I have shared a connection since we brought him home. Just comfort together, when I move he moves type, like one unit instead of two. He can predict my next move.

Gretel is attached to Gary in a similar way, but he'd never admit having a favorite  I can see the truth.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my there are so many things about my Ernie boy. First, he wouldn't leave my side when we lost my grandson. He always acted as though he wanted to comfort me. Then, we nearly lost my little boy a year ago, and I think that always effects how you feel about your beloved. And then, cherpers opening post could have been written by me. Plus Ernie always lays in front of the computer keyboard, on the desk, little head resting on my arm, bobbing up and down as I type, but snoozing away. What can I say. All the stories have been so much fun to read. What a good thread!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Great stories everyone!!! C'mon guys let's hear from more of you!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet stories everyone 

Audrey is so much for me. Ever soince I was a young child, I have connected with animals over people. Dogs have taught me there are creatured worth trusting. Audrey is my friend. She is my service dog, she allows me to leave my home. I used to be house bound for days, but not anymore. I used to spend hours in bed, but now I have a doggy to get up and feed, walk, and play fetch with. She keeps me going. And where I am, she is. If I'm on the couch, she's on the couch. When I'm cooking, she lies just outside the kitchen and waits for me to finish. She has a sweet innocent personality and is alover genuinely loving. She is just happy to be next to me. She's such a good girl, never tearing things up nor chewing anything. Everyone is amazed that she isn't a barker and she isn't snippy even with children. She greets everyone with a soft sweet kiss on the cheek. I have no complaints over my little Audrey Lyn. I love her to bits and I am so very grateful to have her on my life. Every morning when I wake up she is right next to me with her ears cute and floppy (they stand once she is fully awake) and she is just so darling overall.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I must be the oddest person ever. I do not have a heart dog. I always have had just one dog at a time, so maybe it is that. Or perhaps they are too young yet and it will happen or perhaps it is just not in my nature. I do not know. 
Hope was first at our home after the loss of our beloved Mick so I would have expected it to be her because she healed my broken heart. We got Ruby 2 months later (perhaps it is because we got them so close together?) and she was frightened (stood, refusing to sit or relax on my lap the almost 3 hour drive home) and would not eat. I stayed up a great deal of the first night with her coaxing her to eat or drink and being frightened that the frail thing would go hypoglycemic on me so we bonded right away as I cuddled her on the sofa all night. Both love me (they love my husband best!). One is a kisser, one a cuddler so I am covered either way! I suppose time will tell if it ever happens.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Well, I must be the oddest person ever. I do not have a heart dog. I always have had just one dog at a time, so maybe it is that. Or perhaps they are too young yet and it will happen or perhaps it is just not in my nature. I do not know.
> Hope was first at our home after the loss of our beloved Mick so I would have expected it to be her because she healed my broken heart. We got Ruby 2 months later (perhaps it is because we got them so close together?) and she was frightened (stood, refusing to sit or relax on my lap the almost 3 hour drive home) and would not eat. I stayed up a great deal of the first night with her coaxing her to eat or drink and being frightened that the frail thing would go hypoglycemic on me so we bonded right away as I cuddled her on the sofa all night. Both love me (they love my husband best!). One is a kisser, one a cuddler so I am covered either way! I suppose time will tell if it ever happens.


I'm with you, lady. I think each dog I've had at each seperate time has been wonderful and special in their own way, and we had our own special bond at each time. Rudy is my special little cat-like dog who makes me laugh everyday, and I can't imagine life without him ... but I have said that with each of my animals. Bobby before him was a special case, rescued from an abusive situation, and it took him years to fully trust us - even then, he still bit, and had aggression issues. I adored him, he passed away in the spring from cancer. And before him there was Boo, a schipperke, a remarkably patient and kind soul who was my very best friend throughout some difficult high school years.

I don't know if I have a "heart dog" when it comes to one dog over another, but they are each a very big part of my heart


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I love both my dogs, but Tango is without question my heart dog. He was a little sh*t when I rescued him at 7 months lol! Nippy and growly and wanted to be hand fed and had no clue what puppy pads were for! Man he was a lot of work! But somewhere in there, amidst the frustration and annoyance, and at times just sheer, outright despair, we fell in love! :hello1: He is the feistiest little dog I've ever owned, he has NO clue that he's only 3.5 lbs he thinks he's a Great Dane! I have a chihuahua magnet on my fridge that looks exactly like Tango, with the caption "I'm bigger than I look!" and that describes Tango's outlook to a T! 

That boy has ATTITUDE! I love that he believes himself to be King of the World, and yet will be the softest, cuddliest, sweetest little man when he's snuggling with me. I love how he just claims me for his own when we snuggle together. He has this look as if to say "she's MINE!" I love the ridiculous habit he has of hiding when I first get home.......beside the toilet, behind the door, peeking out from next to his bed....and he absolutely will NOT come to me until I squat all the way down, then he runs full tilt to me and LEAPS up into my lap! I love how he'll paw my chin so I'll bend my head down to him so that he can lick my face! 

There's a connection there, one I can't explain, one that goes beyond just loving, because I love Jazz too. But with Tango, there's something additional, an extra.....something.....that emotional connection, that is very, very special, that makes me feel special, and makes Tango special to me. :love4:


----------

